# Beretta Short tracker



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Jackie Sims gave me this body, he had already hogged out and flared the wheel openings. It's an Amt kit body over a shortened Amt Pontiac Grand Prix Cup Chassis. Paint is Krylon High Gloss Banner Red.


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Gary, looks good did you use a primer with the "krylan" paint---dom


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That is cool! I like the background too!


----------



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dupli Color Primer.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Having once owned a 1:1 1989 Beretta GT, let me be the first to say that this model is certifiably COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *That is sweet!* In a _mean_ looking kinda way


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Gary66.....Hey, man....This one nice looking build....I love it....It remind's me of some of the Late model racer's I see racing at my Local track.......Very nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevyIndyFan (May 7, 2020)

Cool, I'm hoping I can not mess up my extra Beretta GTU model that I'm going to try to make look exactly like my Indy Beretta with just 3600 miles. Sure wish Greenlight or any company would do a proper Indy Beretta.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

man, that's awesome. i don't think anyone but Faust has done this kit.


----------

